# Should I get this scene cut/color on my hair?



## malloryryan07 (May 9, 2014)

I've been wanting to try an alternative hair color for a while and wanted an opinion on a color for me from the experts. This is me.
https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/v/t34.0-12/10318619_431125160356790_68171656_n.jpg?oh=c1f3d56229eeb04b50254dbdba4b796b&amp;oe=536FD57C

I'm thinking I'd like this color (not style)






And this cut





What do you think? I don't want to go crazy with dye as I'm only fourteen and this is my first time trying an alternative color, so the purple shouldn't be too much. I'd really appreciate some opinions!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 10, 2014)

I like it! It looks like you could definitely pull it off, and it would be easy to grow out if you change your mind.


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 21, 2014)

That style and color looks fantastic to me. Experimenting with your hair can help you learn a lot more about hair styling and coloring. But whatever you do, just make sure to take utmost care in keeping your hair healthy and avoid damaging them by overdoing anything. Good Luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (May 21, 2014)

Oh my gosh!!!!! Your drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! I so think you'd rock this look, you've got a pretty face and awesome hair style. In my opinion, GO FOR IT!!!

Plus, id love to have that style, but, I'm too scared to get it, if I do I def won't dye it till im older.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## :)emILY<3 (Jun 9, 2014)

You're gorgeous and YES go for it!


----------

